# [ARRANQUE] Mejorar la velocidad de arranque (Abierto)

## phyro

Estuve viendo este post para optimizar el arranque de Gentoo. Tome los consejos de "2. Usando rc-update", "7. Ccache". Los demás consejos, en general no, porque parecían un poco viejo y temía meter la pata  :Razz:  .

Ahora, al hacer un bootchart tengo lo siguiente:

http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/3165/bootcharts.png

Como verán, queda mucho tiempo sin "hacer nada"(o al menos eso interpreto del gráfico, desde el segundo 20 hasta casi el final). No sé si esta interpretación es correcta, seguramente es incorrecta. De todos modos, hasta que carga el login de KDE, no son 27 segundos, serán entre 18~20 segundos.

A lo que va mi pregunta. ¿Se puede optimizar el arranque un poco más?. Más que nada por curiosidad lo pregunto, porque no se interpretar bien la situación donde estoy parado.

Les dejo:

```
uname -a

Linux phyro 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #3 SMP Mon Dec 21 00:09:31 ART 2009 x86_64 Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E5300 @ 2.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

cat /etc/make.conf                                                                                                

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="java cjk nls immqt-bc embedded mysql sql webkit mmx sse sse2 -gtk -gnome qt3 qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr opengl pdf plasma png python smp theora usb unicode truetype vorbis mpeg mp3 mp4 mplayer msn acpi bluetooth cups curl lm_sensors dbus dvdr ffmpeg gzip hddtemp jabber lame firefox fontconfig ftp"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

LINGUAS="es en"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch userfetch"

rc-update show

           alsasound | boot                          

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

         consolefont | boot

          consolekit |      default

               dcron |      default

                hald | boot

            hostname | boot

             keymaps | boot

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

            net.eth0 |      default

              net.lo | boot

            netmount |      default

           rmnologin | boot

           syslog-ng |      default

             urandom | boot

                 xdm | boot
```

Dmesg les dejo aquí: http://pastebin.com/m8fded47

Gracias desde ya.

----------

## upszot

Hola perdona que me sume a tu post, pero ando en lo mismo....(y no queria crear otro post por lo mismo)

 ese post que mencionas esta bastante viejo y tampoco me anime a tocar algunas de las cosas que nombraban... yo me encuentro trabajando en una laptop y noto que al levantar las interfaces de red, se queda esperando a que devuelva una IP... estuve leyendo por ahi que se podia hacer una modificación para que si el cable de red no se encuentra conectado no levante la interface (esto también lo hace hotplug de forma automática)  pero yo lo quiero controlar únicamente al inicio...

   si pudiera agregar esto 

```
ip link show eth0 |grep -E "(UP|DOWN)"|awk -F " " '{print  $9}'
```

 en un if para determinar si levanta la interface de red o no, lograría acortar considerablemente los tiempos muertos en el inicio...

aca esta mi tiempo... http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/8521/bootchart.png

 no se pq mi grafico se ve tan feo, quisas tenga algo que ver con la configuración http://pastebin.com/f3cddc078 te agradeceria si me puedes dejar tu "/etc/bootchartd.conf" para comparar.

algo que me llamo la atencion es que en rc-update no encuentro una entrada para lanzar bootchart , ni tampoco en /boot/grub.conf como dice en la documentacion... asique no se como ni cuando se esta ejecutando... aunque si se esta ejecutando pq logs me deja   :Razz:  *Quote:*   

> M1530 Varios # cat /boot/grub/grub.conf |grep bootc
> 
> M1530 Varios # rc-update show -v |grep bootc
> 
> M1530 Varios #
> ...

 

saludos

----------

## phyro

 *upszot wrote:*   

> Hola perdona que me sume a tu post, pero ando en lo mismo....(y no queria crear otro post por lo mismo)
> 
>  ese post que mencionas esta bastante viejo y tampoco me anime a tocar algunas de las cosas que nombraban... yo me encuentro trabajando en una laptop y noto que al levantar las interfaces de red, se queda esperando a que devuelva una IP... estuve leyendo por ahi que se podia hacer una modificación para que si el cable de red no se encuentra conectado no levante la interface (esto también lo hace hotplug de forma automática)  pero yo lo quiero controlar únicamente al inicio...
> 
>    si pudiera agregar esto 
> ...

 

Mmm, no tengo mucha idea de redes, pero como es una PC de Escritorio, siempre está conectada y no tengo ese inconveniente.

```
cat /etc/bootchartd.conf                      

#                                                           

# Configuration for bootchartd, the bootchart logger script.

#                                                           

# tmpfs size

# (32 MB should suffice for ~20 minutes worth of log data, but YMMV)

TMPFS_SIZE=32m                                                      

# Lock file

BOOTLOG_LOCK=".lock"

# Sampling period (in seconds)

SAMPLE_PERIOD=0.2             

# Whether to enable and store BSD process accounting information.  The

# kernel needs to be configured to enable v3 accounting               

# (CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3). accton from the GNU accounting utilities

# is also required.

PROCESS_ACCOUNTING="no"

# Tarball for the various boot log files

BOOTLOG_DEST=/var/log/bootchart.tgz

# Whether to automatically generate the boot chart once the boot logger

# completes.  The boot chart will be generated in $AUTO_RENDER_DIR.

# Note that the bootchart package must be installed.

AUTO_RENDER="yes"

# Image format to use for the auto-generated boot chart

# (choose between png, svg and eps).

AUTO_RENDER_FORMAT="png"

# Output directory for auto-generated boot charts

AUTO_RENDER_DIR="/var/log"
```

Yo lo activo(o desactivo, creo  :Razz: ) en:

```
/etc/conf.d/rc
```

En la parte que dice:

```
# Set to "yes" if you want to benchmark system boot with bootchart.

# You'll need to emerge the app-benchmarks/bootchart package for this to work.

RC_BOOTCHART="yes"
```

Saludos.

----------

## upszot

 *phyro wrote:*   

> Yo lo activo(o desactivo, creo ) en:
> 
> ```
> /etc/conf.d/rc
> ```
> ...

 

Hola justo anoche me acorde de como activarlo por comando 

```
bootchartd start
```

 pero no lo pude postear pq se me corto la luz y me quede sin internet   :Mad: 

por otro lado no se si tendra algo que ver, pero active 

```
PROCESS_ACCOUNTING="yes"
```

 y ahora veo mejor el grafico... lo unico que me extraña es que hay muchisimo tiempo muerto al principio, me devolvio un tiempo de 27 minutos de inicio... y una vez dentro de KDE tuve que bajar el proceso a mano para que deje de contar tiempo...  :Shocked: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Algunas cositas que hago siempre para que mi gentoo arranque mas rápido:

1 - Usar baselayout2 - Guía de migración.

2 - Usar slim como gestor de login gráfico. En las pc a las que solo yo tengo acceso, lo uso con autologin a mi usuario.

3 - Cargar el servicio xdm en el runlevel boot en lugar de default.

4 - Habilitar la carga de servicios en paralelo:

 */etc/conf.d/rc o /etc/rc.conf wrote:*   

> RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP ="yes"

 

5 - Limitar los tty's a 2 comentando el archivo /etc/inittab:

```
# TERMINALS

c1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

c2:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

#c3:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

#c4:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

#c5:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

#c6:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux
```

Esto último en máquinas modernas no tiene mucho sentido pero me ha quedado la costumbre de la época en que la memoria ram escaseaba...

6 - Por último, deshabilitar servicios que no necesito. Los que siempre elimino:

consolefont

dbus

hald

hostname

keymaps

netmount

Dehabilitar dbus y hald elimina todas las características de autodetección de hardware en tiempo real, keymaps me deja con el teclado en inglés en consola, netmount no lo uso por que monto y desmonto a mano siempre. 

Algunos servicios como cups, samba, distccd, syslog-ng, vixie-cron, nfs, etc los activo y desactivo a mano cada vez que los necesito. (Esto únicamente en donde esos servicios no se usan de forma permanente).

Si me acuerdo de alguna otra cosa vuelvo  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

EDITO: Me acabo de acordar de otra mas: Usar RAID 0 en /, el sistema bootea en la mitad del tiempo que demoraba sin RAID.

----------

## deovex

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> 6 - Por último, deshabilitar servicios que no necesito. Los que siempre elimino:
> 
> consolefont
> 
> dbus
> ...

 

Cuando entras al X, ¿te funciona el teclado y mouse?.

En mi caso, no me funciona el teclado y mouse cuando tengo hald desactivado.

Supongo que con el nuevo Xorg es necesario tener hald activado para funcionar el teclado y mouse, ¿me equivoco?

Saludos.

----------

## phyro

 *gnudov wrote:*   

>  *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   6 - Por último, deshabilitar servicios que no necesito. Los que siempre elimino:
> 
> consolefont
> 
> dbus
> ...

 

Creo que si en "INPUT_DEVICES" de /etc/make.conf usas "keyboard mouse" como valores en vez de "evdev", no necesitás hald. Igual, no tengo mucha idea del tema, que alguien que sepa un poco más, aclare  :Razz:  .

Lo digo por esto:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6068086-highlight-.html#6068086

----------------

Inodoro_Pereyra: ¡Gracias por las sugerencias!. Ya probaré algunas  :Very Happy:  .

Con respecto a poner a xdm en boot, si se usa hald(o sea, si tenés INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" en /etc/make.conf), en mi caso, también tuve que poner a hald en boot, porque sino arrancaban las X y kdm, y pasaban algunos segundos hasta que podía usar el mouse/teclado.

----------

## natxoblogg

Me sumo a Inodoro_Pereyra. 

Pero aconsejo el prelink, no lo notareis mucho en el arranque, de echo no es su función, pero si lo notareis en el uso de las aplicaciones, realizando memtest sobre arranque de aplicaciones se consigue una eficiencia entre el 5 al 15% de carga en la ram, siempre cuando no tireis de swap, de echo yo tengo el nivel de uso bajísimo, solo utiliza swap cuando es realmente necesario. En los benchmarks, cuando se propone hacer un linkamiento para una sucesiva repeticion de multiplicación de matrices se mejora en 1.34 (en mi caso) el speedup. Y si queremos hilar fino, a la hora de programar o de hacer un simple emerge, el uso del preprocesador al lincar la librerias se nota, tampoco no mucho pero he llegado a optener un 3.41 (recientemente en libreias gráficas como opengl) de speedup. 

Otra cosilla, tienes optimizado las cflags del make.conf para tu procesador, en este link tienes las de AMD, intel... Busca tu procesador en los links de abajo. 

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags

----------

## phyro

 *natxoblogg wrote:*   

> Me sumo a Inodoro_Pereyra. 
> 
> Pero aconsejo el prelink, no lo notareis mucho en el arranque, de echo no es su función, pero si lo notareis en el uso de las aplicaciones, realizando memtest sobre arranque de aplicaciones se consigue una eficiencia entre el 5 al 15% de carga en la ram, siempre cuando no tireis de swap, de echo yo tengo el nivel de uso bajísimo, solo utiliza swap cuando es realmente necesario. En los benchmarks, cuando se propone hacer un linkamiento para una sucesiva repeticion de multiplicación de matrices se mejora en 1.34 (en mi caso) el speedup. Y si queremos hilar fino, a la hora de programar o de hacer un simple emerge, el uso del preprocesador al lincar la librerias se nota, tampoco no mucho pero he llegado a optener un 3.41 (recientemente en libreias gráficas como opengl) de speedup. 
> 
> Otra cosilla, tienes optimizado las cflags del make.conf para tu procesador, en este link tienes las de AMD, intel... Busca tu procesador en los links de abajo. 
> ...

 

¡Gracias por el consejo!. Con respecto a las cflags, si lo decís por mí(que tengo native), yo las puse así(ya que se adapta totalmente al procesador).

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags#-march.3Dnative

----------

## natxoblogg

En un principio esta bien, aunque no tiene porque (no me hagas mucho caso), pero esto podría darte problemas con una cambio de versión de gcc.

Me explico, si utilizas los hilos de gcc, en la versión 4.3.2 y por lo que sea quieres optimizarlos en la versión 4.4.2, que francamente van mejor, esto podria repercutirte algún que otro problemilla, te recomiendo que te ciñas a la referencia coherente y no dejarte llevar por "el ordenador y mi gentoo, que son muy listos, me adivinaran lo que tengo". 

Te lo comento por que he tenido serios problemas en la compilación en paralelo, cuando se quieres emularlo en un monoprocesador, por ejemplo, o simplemente utilizando hilos en modo con el attached join.

----------

## phyro

 *natxoblogg wrote:*   

> En un principio esta bien, aunque no tiene porque (no me hagas mucho caso), pero esto podría darte problemas con una cambio de versión de gcc.
> 
> Me explico, si utilizas los hilos de gcc, en la versión 4.3.2 y por lo que sea quieres optimizarlos en la versión 4.4.2, que francamente van mejor, esto podria repercutirte algún que otro problemilla, te recomiendo que te ciñas a la referencia coherente y no dejarte llevar por "el ordenador y mi gentoo, que son muy listos, me adivinaran lo que tengo". 
> 
> Te lo comento por que he tenido serios problemas en la compilación en paralelo, cuando se quieres emularlo en un monoprocesador, por ejemplo, o simplemente utilizando hilos en modo con el attached join.

 

La verdad que lo único malo que leí es que los binarios que haga con esta flag, no servirían para otra arquitecturas. Pero en el foro este me recomendaron que lo use. Y como aún soy bastante n00b en el tema, mucho no entendí(no te voy a mentir). Igual, googlearé para intentar entender, así que gracias por el consejo  :Wink:  .

----------

## natxoblogg

A ver, si no te vas a meter el fregados de compilaciones paralelas con distcc o movidas gordas, esta bien, lo tienes perfecto. Solo ten en cuenta cambios grandes el el gcc de una versión importante a otra, nada más. 

Sigue buscando información eso nunca esta mal, pero no te apures lo tienes bien.

----------

## Dj_Dexter

Hola, en mi caso tengo pc de sobremesa, uso adsl para conectarme a internet, asi que para evitar perder segundos cuando arranca el Gentoo, al demonio net.ppp0 no lo dejo que autoarranque al inicio, sino que lo arranco despues   :Laughing: 

a keymaps lo tengo sin cargar, etc y a otras cosas.....

lo de dejar al xdm en runlevel boot si que agiliza el arranque, pero las X tardan unos segundos mas en cargar del todo   :Laughing: 

----------

## will198

Hola a todos,

Estoy siguiendo este foro con entusiasmo, ya que siempre ha sido una cosa que me ha preocupado...

De momento he quitado las consolas que sobraban (esto siempre lo hacia en mi debian, pero aquí no sabía donde estaban), he cargado el xdm en boot y he puesto que carge servicios en paralelo (esto en otras distros en ocasiones me generaba problemas... aquí creo que como en los rc tenemos las dependencias me imagino que no intentará arrancar un servicio si antes no esta corriendo otro, como creo que me ocurrian en ubunt)

El caso es que me he instalado el bootchart y no se como ver los gráficos... en ubuntu creo que era muy sencillo estaban dentro de algún menú... aquí no lo veo y en google me dice que arranque bootchard-view o bootchartd... pero tampoco. en su página web me dicen que lo intente con rsvg-view... ¿pero como lo hago?

El caso es que en /var/log hay un fichero que se llama:

```
root@localhost:/var/log# ll bootchart.tgz 

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 43617 ene  9 15:12 bootchart.tgz

```

pero ahí hay unos fichero... pelín hostiles

¿me podéis echar una mano?

Gracias y un saludo

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *gnudov wrote:*   

>  *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   6 - Por último, deshabilitar servicios que no necesito. Los que siempre elimino:
> 
> consolefont
> 
> dbus
> ...

 

Mi /etc/make.conf tiene en las use flags:

```
USE="... -hal ..."
```

Con eso el paquete x11-base/xorg-server (entre otros) se compila sin soporte para hal por lo que se usan los drivers x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse y x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard en lugar de x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev como dice phyro mas arriba.

Es que no me acostumbro a las nuevas tecnologías, "cuando algo funciona, no lo arregles" dice el dicho, así que mientras xorg-server siga funcionando con los drivers viejos, yo también.   :Embarassed: 

Salud!

----------

## will198

 *Quote:*   

> "cuando algo funciona, no lo arregles" dice el dicho

 

No puedo estar más de acuerdo... Hay una cosa que no entiendo... si llevo usando el pc desde hace 6-8 años para los mismo (ver internet, ver pelis, etc)... y lo he cambiado 1 o 2 veces... ¿por que mi pc no vuela si realizo las mismas funciones con un Pc que ni se había inventado hace 8 años?

y otra cosa, ¿por que es recomendable hacer periódicamente un emerge -vauND world?

Me da la sensación que para hacer lo mismo cada vez los pc chupan más recursos... por ejemplo los navegadores... y el kernel... no recuerdo cuanto ocupaba las primeras sources que me descargué para recompilarlo (creo que la 2.2)... y ahora ocupan no se si doble o triple... 

Si se que puedo instalar un sistema de hace 8 años en un Pc de los de ahora (bueno no se si habría drivers)... pero no se  :Sad: 

y se que puedo recompilar el kernel quitando las cosas que van añadiendo... pero tampoco se  :Sad: 

Bueno... no toméis esto más que como una reflexión de un usuario del Pc cabrado con la industria  :Smile:  y eso que no uso windows (salvo en el curro... que es donde realmente me desespero... ¿por que el excel cada vez va más lento si realizo básicamente lo mismo....?)

Un saludo a todos[/gwn]

----------

## phyro

 *natxoblogg wrote:*   

> A ver, si no te vas a meter el fregados de compilaciones paralelas con distcc o movidas gordas, esta bien, lo tienes perfecto. Solo ten en cuenta cambios grandes el el gcc de una versión importante a otra, nada más. 
> 
> Sigue buscando información eso nunca esta mal, pero no te apures lo tienes bien.

 

Ok, gracias.

 *will198 wrote:*   

> Hola a todos,
> 
> Estoy siguiendo este foro con entusiasmo, ya que siempre ha sido una cosa que me ha preocupado...
> 
> De momento he quitado las consolas que sobraban (esto siempre lo hacia en mi debian, pero aquí no sabía donde estaban), he cargado el xdm en boot y he puesto que carge servicios en paralelo (esto en otras distros en ocasiones me generaba problemas... aquí creo que como en los rc tenemos las dependencias me imagino que no intentará arrancar un servicio si antes no esta corriendo otro, como creo que me ocurrian en ubunt)
> ...

 

Creo que tenés que compilarlo con la use "java". No recuerdo bien, pero creo que eso era.

```
equery u bootchart

[ Searching for packages matching bootchart... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]                     

[ Legend : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[        : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for app-benchmarks/bootchart-0.9-r2 ]    

 U I                                                                 

 - - acct          : Enable process accounting                       

 - - debug         : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml                                                                                  

 - - doc           : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc)                                                               

 - - elibc_FreeBSD : ELIBC setting for systems that use the FreeBSD C library                                                   

 + + java          : Adds support for Java                                                                                      

 - - source        : Zip the sources and install them
```

Si, eso es:

http://vostorga.org/?p=139

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *will198 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   "cuando algo funciona, no lo arregles" dice el dicho 
> 
> No puedo estar más de acuerdo... Hay una cosa que no entiendo... si llevo usando el pc desde hace 6-8 años para los mismo (ver internet, ver pelis, etc)... y lo he cambiado 1 o 2 veces... ¿por que mi pc no vuela si realizo las mismas funciones con un Pc que ni se había inventado hace 8 años?
> 
> y otra cosa, ¿por que es recomendable hacer periódicamente un emerge -vauND world?

 

Sobre la actualización del sistema (Y esto lo aprendí por las malas): Cada vez que puedas. Dejar transcurrir mucho tiempo -por mucho me refiero a un par de meses- entre una actualización y otra por lo general conlleva a problemas de dependencias.

En mi caso actualizo una vez por mes promedio. Ya son varias la pc que tengo corriendo Gentoo y se me está empezando a poner complicado dedicarles el tiempo que requieren. En cuanto a los servidores expuestos a internet, trato de hacerlo al menos una vez por semana.

Acerca de lo otro: Hace 8 años flash, java, ajax, etc estaban en pañales todavía. Video era sinónimo de 320x200 @ 20 fps con suerte. Aceleración 3D? Solamente para juegos, así un largo etcétera. Además se está haciendo cada vez mas borrosa la línea que separa una aplicación de otra. Hoy en día es muy común encontrar en una sola aplicación (un navegador por ejemplo), lector de titulares, cliente de correo, gestor de descargas, cliente p2p etc, etc, todo eso sumado a los addons que se le pueden agregar.

No tiene nada de raro que el hardware tenga que ser cada vez mas potente cara compensar los requerimientos de software.  Mi humilde y no necesariamente cierta opinión al respecto.

Salud!

----------

## will198

Hola Ino y resto,

Lo de las actualizaciones ya le he comprobado yo en mis propias carnes...

Desde verano no actualizaba dos Pc (uno fijo y un portatil) y ha sido todo un dolor

Con respecto al progreso de las aplicaciones... y otras tantas cosas... si me imagino que antes no las cosas no eran tan bonitas, pero muchas veces los usuarios no buscan tanto gráfico animación etc... creo que los fabricantes de software se están dando cuenta que muchos usuarios prefieren aplicaciones más ligeras y veloces y están tirando un poco por ahí... y lo de los juegos... ahora no tengo mucho tiempo para jugar pero he jugado muchísimo (empecé con un 286... no se de que epoca es eso... y hasta hace unos años dedicaba mucho tiempo al juego)... y precisamente lo que me gustaban de los juegos no eran los gráficos sino la jugabilidad de estos. Como anécdota probablemente el mayor numero de horas de juego lo haya dedicado a juegos del tipo roger-like (quizas el quake3 está a la altura de estos juegos) juegos de rol en los que el personaje es una arroba y se dedica a matar dragones representados por D mayúsculas.... (por cierto son la caña)

En fin... que hoy estaba melancólico  y me ha dado por escribir aqui cuatro paridas...

PD: Tengo una copia de seguridad de mis pelis de starwars en .avi (no se si es divx, mpeg o lo que sea) y es del marzo de 2002... de eso hace casi 8 años. Esa peli la vi en su día en el Pc que tuviera por esas fechas...

----------

## phyro

Con respecto a baselayout2 y openrc, tengo algunas dudas.

1)No entendí que es lo que hacen exactamente( y si leí la guía  :Razz: ).

2) Debo desenmascarar(o sea, poner en /etc/portage/package.keywords) a baselayout en su versión 2.0.0 o 2.0.1 para tener baselayout2? ¿O genéricamente?.(o sea, agregar directamente "sys-apps/baselayout" en vez de, por ejemplo, "sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.0")

Saludos y gracias  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## phyro

Además de la duda de arriba, instalé prelink en mi sistema.

Seguí esta guia:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/prelink-howto.xml

¿Debería haber seguido esta?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-310084.html

La verdad, no noto mucha mejoría :S . Otra cosa, estaría bien configurado el siguiente archivo(para que KDE sepa que uso prelink):

```
cat /etc/env.d/43kdepaths

CONFIG_PROTECT="/usr/share/config"

KDE_IS_PRELINKED=1
```

Gracias desde ya.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

De prelink ni idea, nunca lo he usado.

OpenRC es un conjunto de script de inicio mejorados que -entre otras cosas- optimiza la carga del sistema un poco mas. Baselayout 2 acomoda los archivos en tu / para que OpenRC pueda funcionar.

Para desenmascararlo basta con usar ">=sys-apps/baselayout-2" (sin las comillas). Con eso se instalará la última versión disponible.

Salud!

----------

## phyro

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> De prelink ni idea, nunca lo he usado.
> 
> OpenRC es un conjunto de script de inicio mejorados que -entre otras cosas- optimiza la carga del sistema un poco mas. Baselayout 2 acomoda los archivos en tu / para que OpenRC pueda funcionar.
> 
> Para desenmascararlo basta con usar ">=sys-apps/baselayout-2" (sin las comillas). Con eso se instalará la última versión disponible.
> ...

 

Puse lo siguiente en "package.keywords":

```
>=sys-apps/baselayout-2

sys-apps/openrc
```

Al hacer:

```
emerge --deep --update --ask world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1 [1.12.13]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/openrc-0.6.0  USE="ncurses pam unicode -debug" 

[blocks B     ] <sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r11 ("<sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r11" is blocking sys-apps/openrc-0.6.0)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.                 

  ('installed', '/', 'sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r10', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r6 required by ('installed', '/', 'virtual/init-0', 'nomerge')

    >=sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r6 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/openrc-0.6.0', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/openrc-0.6.0', 'merge') pulled in by

    sys-apps/openrc required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1', 'merge')

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):    

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

Luego hago:

```
emerge --unmerge sys-apps/sysvinit

 sys-apps/sysvinit

    selected: 2.86-r10 

   protected: none     

     omitted: none     

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

>>> Waiting 5 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...             

>>> Unmerging in: 5 4 3 2 1             

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r10...

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.
```

Y al final queda:

```
emerge --deep --update --ask world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r10  USE="(-ibm) (-selinux) -static" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1 [1.12.13]                         

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/openrc-0.6.0  USE="ncurses pam unicode -debug"     

[blocks B     ] <sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r11 ("<sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r11" is blocking sys-apps/openrc-0.6.0)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.                 

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/openrc-0.6.0', 'merge') pulled in by

    sys-apps/openrc required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r10', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r6 required by ('installed', '/', 'virtual/init-0', 'nomerge')

    >=sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r6 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/openrc-0.6.0', 'merge')

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):    

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked
```

Ya seguiré buscando por si encuentro algo en Google, pero está líado  :Razz:  .

----------

## phyro

Bien, lo logré solucionar poniendo en /etc/portage/package.keywords "~sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r12

"

Creo que migré bien todas las configuraciones. Con prelink más OpenRC logré lo siguiente:

http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/3062/bootchartr.png

O sea, de 0:27 segundos a 0:22 segundos. ¿Es correcto el rendimiento o tendría que tener un mejor rendimiento?. Igual, sigo teniendo zonas "vacías" donde parece no hacer nada :S . ¿No se podrían aprovechar de alguna manera?.

Saludos.

----------

